# Mono Block Power Amp



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone heard of Logic and their line of power amps for cars? am kinda inclined to picking upthis one but i havent heard of the brand or line. 

any reviews?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

have not heard of it either but you would need 2 of them as it is a monoral amp..you will also need a couple of other pieces of equipment for channel separation and such..
rated 2400 watts at 2 ohms and 1200 at 4 ohms but what about 8 ohms ? most are 8 ohms in the US..which this one would probably be rated for 600 watts..but i don't know what they use in europe or the far east.is that rating IPP or RMS?...gigantic difference..

maybe this will help..

http://www.epinions.com/Car_Amplifiers--logic_soundlab


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Granted, unless you're ears are finely tuned. You really wont notice a difference from one amp to the next unless it has no separation from bass to the mid-high range that the other smaller speakers put out. But some people notice a small difference in sound quality with a better amp. Another one of those things, that you pay for what you get.

Personally I wouldn't go with logic, but they aren't the worst that's out there.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

oh no am a music addict. i can pick of a off note in the middle of no where in the middle of power metal jam.

think i'll stick with Bose unit for now. 1600 watts 2ohm.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

MH..what impedence levels do they use there ? 1600 W @2 = 800 @ 4 = 400 @ 8.....
i haven't messed with car audio in a long time but normally here we use 8 ohms....and only some of the more sophisticated systems can handle impedence levels of 4 or 2 ohms...


----------

